# Fishermans Island - Beginners Luck



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

All the stars and planets aligned yesterday and I was able to cash in some comp time and get a kitchen pass, that along with some incredable weather made the decision easy and it was off to the Eastern shore in search of BIG Drum.

I rode over with Rick C and planned on meeting (Kayak) Kevin and his buddy Lee to give us some lessons on the extreme fishing on the shoals between Fishermans and Smith islands. The description of the fishery was right on as it turned out to be some fairly narly fishing grounds, definately not a beginners spot. We paddled out with 6 of us as Edward and Chris joined us at the ramp and headed to the shoals.

This is the part where the 'beginners' luck came in to play. I'm by no means a beginner Yaker and I've caught a few big Drum from the beach but being it was my first trip out there I hadn't planned on much more than a fun paddle in some extreme conditions (which wound up being a 10+ mi. paddle by the time it was over) and maybe see a fish or two caught by the guys that had been there before and knew what they were doing. Well call it juju, mojo, charma or whatever but as my FIRST whole crab hit the backside of the shoals it barely settled to the bottom when the line tightened up and it was FISH ON !! The current was slack so I wasn't on anchor yet and as the fish tighten up on the circle hook I let it take line from the drag so it didn't take me into the shoals where the 3' swells were breaking. It was give and take for about 10-15 min. as I was hootin' and hollarin' which brought everyone else over to see what I had. After a little coaching from Kevin and Lee (the pros) I had a 46" spot-tail on my lap in the cockpit of the Yak. I hadn't realized that my account had gone inactive or I would of posted the pic now but I'll take care of that later.

So there's the beginners luck, first trip, first bait on the first cast = a citation Drum, it doesn't get any better than that.  Thanks again Kevin and Lee for letting me follow and learn from you guys, it was a blast and I'll definately do it again!

Kevin caught a 44" while we were there and I think we heard on the radio that Lee had one on as we paddled back to the ramp but that was it for the Drum unless they caught some more after we left.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sweet! Congrats Jay.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Thank Clay. Back in one (very tired) piece too.  Here's the pic.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

jay b said:


> Thank Clay. Back in one (very tired) piece too.  Here's the pic.


LOL. Nice fish.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice fish Jay.


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

That's one heck of a catch!!!! Great photo also..:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

Good deal and a Hell of a fish! 10+ is a loong paddle, not there yet for myself.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

awesome job man, sounds like you more than earned it.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

QUOTE: Well call it a juju. mojo, charma or whatever .....

Don't blame you fer  from ear to ear 
CONGRATULATIONS that's good :fishing: JAY!
Are you ready to sell me the Redfish yet? LOL


----------



## spearo58 (Nov 25, 2006)

*red*

congrats on the fish & one heck of a paddleopcorn:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*ice job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

sweet


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Mike don't sell yourself short brother, you'd be surprised how easy the paddle is. If this 50 yr. old fart can do it I'm sure you can.

Werner you'll have to wait for a while my man, that Redfish 14 is my favorite Yak and now it's got the juju all over it. Besides it obviously can catch some Redfish for me which was something the heavers wouldn't do at the point a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Heritage sure would like to see that pic. Redish on a redfish!


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Kevins picture is probably better for that ad. Thats his boat on the right and he was taking the pic at the same time.


----------



## jimmyjimmy (Aug 16, 2005)

*let me in ?*

ill like to go out with all of u ...
i just moved to chesapeake..
so no friends...


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Google TKAA


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Jay with that big fish catching  on your face in the pix I could tell there was no way that you would sell that yak.
You know I was just joshin  
Happy :fishing: and good luck on catching more and even bigger ones like that.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice work


----------

